# CHCH NZEVA Group Open Garage 2 Dec SolarFern



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks to the guys building the SolarFern. What a fantastic project. Very talented group of kiwis. Good luck with the racing. They need sponsors for thier solar panels. If there are any philanthopic dudes out there who want to get involved, these guys would welcome the help.

About 25 EVers showed up which was very positive. Lots of freely given advice and a very nice atmosphere. I managed to give five or six their first drive of an EV before becoming concerned about charge availability and returning home. We'll do another evening the first Tuesday in Feb 2009. venue yet to be decided but either the Electric Ute of Texco or Brendon's Civic. See EValbum search Canterbury.


----------

